# MTZ Belarus Dealer in Sheridan Wyoming



## crbearden (Nov 15, 2009)

Looking at buying a tractor from the Skyline Equipment Sheridan Wyoming. Since this is a long distance transaction, I would like to know something about the dealer. It does nothave a website. Anyone around the Sheridan area that cn give me some info.?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Send CowboyRam a personal message. He is a couple of hundred miles from Sheridan, but he may have heard of them.

Regards, Mike


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't know anything about them. I have only had dealings with the ones around Riverton and Stotz equipment in Casper.


----------

